# pupil premium for Nursery placement



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi just need some advice.

Bubba goes to a private nursery will be starting full time school in Sept.  Have just picked up her summer term funding form.  There is another page to complete re Early Years pupil premium. Is this something totally separate from the school pupil premium? As would rather the school had it, if it's a one off thing.  

Hope that makes sense. 

Thanks xx


----------



## snapdragon

Yes it is separate. Pupil premium is only paid from reception year.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks. I Googled it after putting Bubba to bed. X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I asked my dd nursery and was told it only started from reception?  Is there funding for nursery?  Thanks


----------



## crazyspaniel

Dd gets it but maybe because she's classed as LAC, VSH has control of money rather than school and it started at 4.


----------



## Dame Edna

Also, you won't get funding until the april after your child starts in reception 
X


----------



## Duckeggblue

There is a pilot that has rolled out to some LA's for FS Pupil Premium. It is £300 a year. My DDs setting is receiving this as we a fortunate to be in the pilot. Hopefully it will roll out Nation wide soon.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thank you my dd meets all criteria but presumably we're not in the pilot areas.  Shame I think it'd be really helpful for her to fund some specialist advice support for staff. I think she's running rings round them.  oh well hopefully kick in for number two xx


----------



## Arrows

We're not in the pilot areas but it's a good idea. Mind you, my son's key worker doesn't believe me when I say there are issues anyway! 
For example, As a result of complications I was in hospital on and off for 3wks. Then spent the last week going most of the day whilst daddy is at home as trying to establish breastfeeding so we can bring our 12day old baby home from special care (hopefully tomorrow). Every day when I go to the hospital he checks with me that I'm not going forever. He constantly says 'I miss you' and checks if I'll love him and be there forever and ever. I reassure him continually but unfortunately there's little I can do.
His key worker just says, oh he seems fine to me.
Apparently he and another boy were caught in the story corner having got a hold of a box of chalks and about to get up to no good. The helper asked 'did you bring them in for show and tell?' knowing full well they hadn't.
He responded 'Yes, my baby gave them to me as a present.' He then went on to give a little speech on how his brother had given them to him a present so he could draw lots of pictures to put on his baby's cot. Utter nonsense!
I wasn't sure whether to be impressed with his imagination or cross that he was clear so adept at lying!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Arrows I choose impressed every time but still say lying is wrong. His key worker sounds a bit weird that was asking him to lie tbh as a bright child he went with the expectation.  For other people they  think of normal bit of stress on a  sibling arriving they don't get its totally different.  

Congratulations on your second child hope you are all home together soon. Must be incredibly challenging xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Following this I've been given a form for it today lol xx


----------



## wynnster

DD's nursery have asked me to complete the form too! However, when I asked how it could be used to benefit my child she said 'No its not for your child directly, we'd use it for training to benefit all of the children' 
The nursery owner has a reputation for being a greedy whatsit so as its only one term, my child wouldn't benefit AND I didn't like the way she approached me - We will not be completing the form.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Wynnster I have to say I'm having similar thoughts ddnursery is a small one off owned by an individual so they can't spend in advance s they simply wouldn't have the funds till they are given it. Then dd would be leaving in a matter of weeks. Is it really unreasonable to only be happy for your child to be used to get the cash if it's spent on them? Otherwise really in my viewit's better stopping inthe pot so to speak to benefit an eligible child not a nursery owner. am I a total cow xc


----------



## Anjelissa

We've just had our letter today (Early Years Pupil Premium). Apparently it came in this April.
As others have said, this is different to the Pupil Premium they get from Reception Year.
It doesn't appear to be as much as the regular pupil premium, our letter explains that the setting gets an extra 53 pence an hour for the supplemented hours (it states that's £302 per year for each child that is eligible and taking the full entitlement of hours).

The letter has come at quite a good time for us as I will shortly have to negotiate different hours at little lady's nursery.
I'm hoping this will be an extra incentive for them to be accommodating   

x


----------



## Laws1612

hi girls....can you explain  what this is?? hoes its used and if I should be applying xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It's additional money that comes with vulnerable pupils on top of standard funding.  At school age it comes as standard and the school gets it when they get all their funding. in January each year they fill in a census which gives details of all pupils on roll and this largely determins the budget. 

It is just being trialled at a nursery level and as far as I am aware not all nursery's are eligible.  I would phone your local education office and ask them if they are allocating pupil premium to nursery children and  if your child's nursery is entitled.  Where I live children only get it the April of their pre school year so fairly pointless in my view as dd will be leaving by the time it  comes through.  Also its only currently £300 ish which isn't really enough to do anything of use for a child with my dd needs. At school it will br £1900 ish which is much more substantial.  Good luck Laws xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Just to add adopted children all get it once of school age no means testing etc xx


----------



## MummyPhinie

Interestingly we were given a form this week, it's early years premium, now I know how our school use it (for all but provide a lot of benefits for us ie free clubs, free uniform, free trips, it equipment and play equipment, which my daughter loves). They also use it towards supporting children struggling and needing extra support, I know if my dd did have these needs they would support her. 
However my ds is only going to be there a term, but my youngest will be there longer. The nursery is privately owned, but there ofsted inspections are improving all the time, they have made a lot of changes to the building and structure and what they offer, they have been fantastic with my boys so far both settling lovely, as I can visibly see the changes before my eyes(under new management) I felt that having the extra money would only help. On the letter we had it equates to about 54p/ hour per eligible child. I'm secretly hoping they would use towards free lunches but I'm doubtful 😄😄


----------



## Arrows

We got an email yesterday about it too, saying:

"As a setting, the extra funding is given to the use as a lump sum and has to be spent on aiming to enhance the children's learning. Although the funding may be related to particular children it is there to be used by the setting as a whole as long as it includes the children that have been identified. I believe that you will receive a letter to inform you whether your child/ren meet the criteria ......
As a training group we shared many ideas during the discussion time on creative ways to utilise the money such as bringing in specialist Teachers (speech and lang. / play therapists) , bringing experiences into the playroom (MAD Academy, Zoolab, Mobile zoos, Sports sessions such as Little Kickers), Staff Training (Emotional Literacy and areas identified from the EYPP children's Next Steps). Resources to enhance the Curriculum.....I'm sure you get the idea. As you can see, the money doesn't look like a lot on the surface, but it all adds up. The emphasis is on improving the outcomes of children from low income families, but all the children in the setting will inevitably benefit."


----------



## Anjelissa

Following the email we received from our little lady's nursery, I've now had a letter sent home from little man's school (with pre-school attached) re the Early Years Premium.
Little lady will also be starting there the term following her 3rd Birthday so all useful info.

One extra bit of info that I didn't get from little lady's nursery (and on the subject of meals) was the following...
Will quote from our school's news letter........
....'The government have just introduced an Early Years Pupil Premium for Nursery age children. This is funding that the school is entitled to in order to support your child's learning in school. It also entitles them to free meals if they do a whole day in nursery'.

The way it was worded makes me think that they go hand in hand...I'm going to investigate 
Brilliant if so 

Anj x


----------



## summer girl

My sons about to start nursery in Sept so I shall ask the nursery about this too thanks x


----------

